# Cure# 1 question about the smell of it...



## worktogthr (Jan 6, 2015)

Might seem like a weird question but I borrowed some Prague Powder #1 tfrom
My friend to cure some bacon.  Then today, I visited an amazing spice warehouse nearby and bought a bunch of things, one of them being 2lbs (smallest they had) of pink curing salt.  The extremely knowledgeable owner of the spice wholesaler assured me that it was cure #1 which is used for curing meats that will be cooked (she explained that it goes by many names; instacure, Prague powder #1 etc.) which made me feel safe haha. (Didn't want to end up putting #2 in my sausage).  Now something I noticed about the Prague powder I borrowed from my friend was its strong smell (almost chlorine like).  The pink curing salt I bought has that same kind of smell, but not as pungent.  Is there a reason this might be the case?  Thanks for any info you might have!

-Chris 













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 6, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2015)

It should have 6.25% sodium nitrite on it somewhere.

I went and smelled mine, almost no smell to it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello.  Now I am in England for what that is worth.  I was curious so  just checked my cure no.1 ( 6.25% nitrite ).  My cure has ABSOLUTELY no smell.  NONE AT ALL!  Dunno if different back home but I wouldn't think so.  That smell makes me dubious.  Maybe my smeller is off.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just seems to me if the smell is there then the taste would also be there.  I am no curing expert but maybe someone else may come along and educate us both.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, like I said the owner of the spice warehouse who was extremely knowledgable mentioned that it was cure#1 and that they don't currently carry # 2.  It was the only salt they had labeled curing salt and they had almost 100 salts.  The one I have is nearly order less but the one I  borrowed from a friend specifically labeled Prague Powder #1 had a more pronounced smell but they are in the same family of smells if know what I mean.  I do have a very good sense of smell so I know my minds not playing tricks on me .


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 6, 2015)

c farmer said:


> It should have 6.25% sodium nitrite on it somewhere.
> 
> I went and smelled mine, almost no smell to it.



Mine is just like you described.  Barely has a smell.  

It doesn't list nitrites on the label but I was told that it contains it.   Here is the listing of the item I purchased on their website.

http://www.spicespecialist.com/products-page/specialty-items/pink-curing-salt-1-2/


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2015)

I would use it.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 6, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I would use it.



Thanks for the reassurance.  Not using it for a few days so I emailed the company just to double check my paranoia.  

Since you have been so helpful I will ask another question haha.  Is it safe to thaw a frozen piece of meat and then cure it?  I am assuming it would be but I am just checking since I have a brisket defrosting that I'd like to make into a corned beef and then into pastrami.  I have read a lot about curing but When it comes to food safety I don't want to take any chances. Thanks again!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 6, 2015)

99 percent of all meat at almost any market has been frozen. You are just dandy with that. I just smelled my cure 1 and there is a little smell to it but I can't put my finger on it. Nothing pronounced though.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2015)

Sure is.  I do it all the time.  Just make sure it is completely thawed.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 6, 2015)

timberjet said:


> 99 percent of all meat at almost any market has been frozen. You are just dandy with that. I just smelled my cure 1 and there is a little smell to it but I can't put my finger on it. Nothing pronounced though.



To me it's like a very weak chlorine smell.  Good point about the meat from the market being frozen at some point. If that's the case why do some local grocery stores label some meats (ribs for example) as "previously frozen" while sometimes that exact product does not say that?  

Thanks for the reassurance! 




c farmer said:


> Sure is.  I do it all the time.  Just make sure it is completely thawed.



I figured is be good!  Just wanted to ask. Thanks again!


----------



## Erikhawk (Aug 15, 2018)

worktogthr said:


> Might seem like a weird question but I borrowed some Prague Powder #1 tfrom
> My friend to cure some bacon.  Then today, I visited an amazing spice warehouse nearby and bought a bunch of things, one of them being 2lbs (smallest they had) of pink curing salt.  The extremely knowledgeable owner of the spice wholesaler assured me that it was cure #1 which is used for curing meats that will be cooked (she explained that it goes by many names; instacure, Prague powder #1 etc.) which made me feel safe haha. (Didn't want to end up putting #2 in my sausage).  Now something I noticed about the Prague powder I borrowed from my friend was its strong smell (almost chlorine like).  The pink curing salt I bought has that same kind of smell, but not as pungent.  Is there a reason this might be the case?  Thanks for any info you might have!
> 
> -Chris
> ...


What is the name of the place?  I'm in Commack and I'm looking for somewhere locally to buy Prague powder.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 15, 2018)

Erikhawk said:


> What is the name of the place?  I'm in Commack and I'm looking for somewhere locally to buy Prague powder.


Ha I almost responded to this thread in depth before realizing it was a necro thread. No idea where the place the guy was talking about from 2015 if it isn't this- https://spicespecialist.com

Failing that: 
This oughta last you about forever.


----------



## Erikhawk (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot buddy!



TomKnollRFV said:


> Ha I almost responded to this thread in depth before realizing it was a necro thread. No idea where the place the guy was talking about from 2015 if it isn't this- https://spicespecialist.com
> 
> Failing that:
> This oughta last you about forever.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 16, 2018)

Erikhawk said:


> Thanks a lot buddy!


NP. If you go through that much curing salt in short order, you might just want to open a butcher shop!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm glad my TQ doesn't smell like that.
Chlorine (Clorox) smell makes me sick!!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 16, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm glad my TQ doesn't smell like that.
> Chlorine (Clorox) smell makes me sick!!!
> 
> Bear


I smelled mine when I saw this before realizing it was from 2015. I wouldn't say it's a chlorine smell, but it has an odor. I suspect it's from the dye and if you don't know the pinkness means it isn't normal salt, the odor oughta tell ya. I still know folk stupid enough to not realize that of course.


----------



## Erikhawk (Aug 16, 2018)

I just picked up from Spice Specialist warehouse in Hicksville, NY.  The smallest amount they have packaged is 2lb.  Guess I'll be making plenty of pastramis in the near future.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2019)

Salt is a mix of Sodium and Chlorine....  NaCl.....


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 19, 2019)

Well, of course I just had to go smell my Prague Powder #1.
It has a very, very faint scent. But not a "bleach" scent.
I'm like Bear, the smell of bleach is nauseating.


----------

